# Urgent Care S9088 & 99051



## huntermmoreno (Dec 18, 2015)

I am new to urgent care coding and have noticed codes S9088 & 99051 are not getting paid. What do other urgent care billers do with this besides writing it off? And is there a designated fee schedule for those codes available? Also, any other urgent care coding/billing tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 18, 2015)

Most carriers don't pay extra for is because its a junk charge. Even worse is the add on code for services in an ER at night. I think of it more like Category II/PQRS code, its really information only or for tracking purposes

http://www.practicevelocity.com/urg...g/services-rendered-extended-hours-cpt-99051/


----------



## huntermmoreno (Dec 18, 2015)

Thank you for the response. Do clinic's ever bill the patient for this charge? When the code is denied it's denial is approx. $75 which adds up over time.. So could we bill patient or would it be better to not submit this code? Also, what are your suggestions for the S9088 code?


----------



## huntermmoreno (Dec 18, 2015)

Also, where might I find a standard or common price list for private pay charges at an urgent care?


----------

